
Show HN: Non addictive and pinnable Hacker News reader - abbiya
https://8hrs.xyz
======
SanderSantema
I’m interested in the non-addictive part. But I couldn’t figure out what makes
this non addictive, if you made this could you tell me?

For me personally it’s mostly just the mindless clicking on links in general
which is addictive.

~~~
abbiya
This site keeps the front articles of hn for 8/16/24 hours. So you don't have
to keep visiting the HN

